# Some good ones!!!



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Got a couple of good ones. The smallest was the first shot and it was huge to him at the time. This,was their first time bowfishing.
If your interested in landing a big gar (or just wanting to shoot numbers) with a bow or rod feel free to look at my site and contact me.


----------

